# New Tac Light for my Glock 23



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

This is the $40 light I purchased from Centerfiresystems.com. I'm impressed with the packaging, the quality (looks) of the system and ease of install. Out of box and mounted within 15 minutes. The light also comes with an extra battery cover. I thought that was neat. Here is a link to the photos. Tell me what you think.

http://s398.photobucket.com/albums/pp67/tawcat/Glock/


----------



## nelskc (Jan 15, 2008)

How bright is that thing? I included some pics of my TLR-1 on my glock 23 for comparison. Its supposedly 120 lummens, but that picture I took is during the day. I like the prices of yours though, have you taken it out to the range? I'm curious how it holds up after 100 rounds


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Not sure of the lumens. The pic I took of it on was taken during the daylight as well. I'll have to shut lights off in our bedroom tonight and snap a pic with it on.

Will take it to the range next week to give a run through.

Just added two pics of dark bedroom. Dark room pic was at about 22 feet; against the wall pic probably 4-5 feet.

Pretty bright if you ask me.


----------

